# Maryland PE exam



## bph (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi,

I will be taking the Maryland PE exam (ME) and wanted to know how the condition were last time or previous times?

In particular, I am interested in how big the tables are, do you share, what the chairs are like, etc.

It will be at the Timonium fairgrounds in the 4-H building.

Thanks,

BH


----------



## Baltimore Joe (Mar 17, 2009)

bph said:


> Hi,I will be taking the Maryland PE exam (ME) and wanted to know how the condition were last time or previous times?
> 
> In particular, I am interested in how big the tables are, do you share, what the chairs are like, etc.
> 
> ...


BH,

I took the FE in May and the PE in October, both at the Timonium Fair Grounds. It was not a bad environment and luckily I passed both exams (mechanical – thermal fluids depth). The tables were 3' x 8' with two people per table. I would say I had enough room to take the exam and have references on my desk. I brought one small crate with 7 or 8 books in it. I’ve browsed through some of the other posts and noticed that people plan to bring luggage and stack books on top of the tables. DLLR does not allow luggage, nor can the box carrying references be covered. They also made an announcement at the beginning of the PE exam that only one reference could be on top of your desk at a time. Fortunately they did not seem to enforce this; I consistently had two or three open on my desk. DLLR also has strange clothing restrictions (details are given with the entrance pass mailing), I can’t exactly remember them, but I think all shirts had to be button and zipper free. They made one guy take the exam in his tee shirt. I have a pull over sweat shirt that had 3 buttons on top. They let me keep it on, but commented that it did not comply. Lighting is adequate but not great. The chairs were pretty comfortable, I think they are padded. The exam proctors and DLLR representatives are gruff at times. It’s best to have low expectations regarding their behavior. It was not the most comfortable 8 hours, but it was a lot better than I thought it was going to be. Good Luck.

Unsolicited advice - After you pass, you’ll get an invitation from the MD Society of Professional Engineers. They will invite your to a ceremony to present you with your wall certificate. Go to the event. I received my wall certificate (very nice too by the way) on February 20th. Those who did not attend that event are still waiting for theirs in the mail.


----------



## bph (Mar 18, 2009)

Joe,

Thanks for the insight. I am concerned about the "one reference at a time", I often use 2 or 3 open, saves time opening and closing books repeatedly.

I have also been using a book stand, a cardboard sheet folded such that it holds you book up to see better, this helps when you have other material on the desk (such as exam, calculator, answer book, etc).

Did you see anyone using these?

Thanks,

BH


----------



## Baltimore Joe (Mar 18, 2009)

bph said:


> Joe,Thanks for the insight. I am concerned about the "one reference at a time", I often use 2 or 3 open, saves time opening and closing books repeatedly.
> 
> I have also been using a book stand, a cardboard sheet folded such that it holds you book up to see better, this helps when you have other material on the desk (such as exam, calculator, answer book, etc).
> 
> ...


BH,

I don't recall seeing any book stands. It might be a good idea to call DLLR. The "one reference at a time" was only an announcement and not really enforced. I think DLLR's concern is piling too many books (or crates) on top of your desk and crowding your neighbor. The mechanical engineers were all seated in the same section and none of us seemed to bring in that many references. Many of us were in the same prep class (UMBC) where this was preached. I would say everyone had a couple referenced open from time to time. I never saw anyone spoken to about it. I only mentioned the announcement because it surprised me - but I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## bph (Mar 18, 2009)

Joe,

I called and they said that the book stand was not allowed. I only started using it because someone on the board posted about how good they were, and I agree, I really like it, but will not be able to use it. I think I will only use a few references, but bring a few more as back up just in case I have extra time and some unknown issues with a particular problem.

I have seen lots of posts about having a milk create on your desk with books, which I will not do, and sounds like no one was doing in MD, but other states must allow this?

What type of rules did they have about your books / creates at your feet? Did you have to keep under the table, or along side of you was ok?

thanks,

BH


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 18, 2009)

It sounds like MD has some crazy rules! Not to sound mean or anything but I'm glad I didn't take the PE in that state.

They put all the mechanicals together?? This doesnt make any sense at all to me. In TX, they split all the disciplines up so no two of the same discipline were sitting by each other so there would be less chance of looking at your neighbors work.

And whats with the no shirt with buttons or zippers? What is that supposed to do?

I also don't get the only one reference at a time and no stand rule. Just sounds like they're trying to make your life harder while taking the exam.

Any other states with crazy weird rules? I guess TX was pretty simple.


----------



## Baltimore Joe (Mar 18, 2009)

bph said:


> Joe,I called and they said that the book stand was not allowed. I only started using it because someone on the board posted about how good they were, and I agree, I really like it, but will not be able to use it. I think I will only use a few references, but bring a few more as back up just in case I have extra time and some unknown issues with a particular problem.
> 
> I have seen lots of posts about having a milk create on your desk with books, which I will not do, and sounds like no one was doing in MD, but other states must allow this?
> 
> ...


BH,

The crates have to remain on the floor by your side. Another rule is that no lose papers are allowed. Many people bring in three ring binders that contain notes, tables and charts. We were also allowed to bring in two strength edges. All written notes have to be in pen (or photo copies). Pencil markings are not allowed in any references. Since you only have your NCEES pencil, pencil markings can be assumed to be an attempt to copy a question. I spend time erasing pencil marks in my collage thermo text the night before the exam. Obviously no cell phones are allowed. Your driver’s license has to be on top of your desk along with your entrance pass at all times. OK and the craziest one of all - we were not allowed to have our wallets with us during the exam. Everyone had to leave them in the car. I’m not sure why this was done. When I took the FE in April there were no wallet restrictions. Hopefully they’ll rethink that one.


----------



## bph (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey Joe,

Just a quick question, did the proctors give everyone a time check a few minutes before the exam was over? I guess I will be looking at my watch ever few seconds, but would hate to get caught off guard.

Thanks,

Bart


----------



## Baltimore Joe (Mar 29, 2009)

bph said:


> Hey Joe,Just a quick question, did the proctors give everyone a time check a few minutes before the exam was over? I guess I will be looking at my watch ever few seconds, but would hate to get caught off guard.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bart


Bart,

Yes you get plenty of time checks, especially towards the end. The proctor will tell you when time warnings are announced while giving test instructions. I think it was 30, 15, 10, 5, and 1 minute(s) remaining.

Another time related issue is at the beginning of the exam. You can’t get out of your seat for the first hour – not even to go to the bathroom. The 4-H building has bathrooms that are accessible from both the interior and exterior. While people are filing in, the bathrooms are accessible from the outside only. Once the exam begins, they are open from the interior only. I notice people waiting to use the bathrooms from the inside prior to the exam beginning. They were told they had to wait until after the first hour of the exam. Just something to keep in mind while you have bathroom access outside the building.

Joe


----------

